# Suggestions for Mini Vacation in Ontario???



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey folks, i'm looking to take my wife on a little Vacation this long weekend coming up. We'd like to do some mtn biking/hiking. Where would you suggest we look??? Anywhere within 4 hrs driving of the t-dot is cool with me. But the less busy the better for me...

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Irwin Inn is very nice - it's a tad early but great area.
http://www.irwininn.com/

Great people - Mac friendly too. Say Hi to Dennis


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

I know you said 4 hours but Manitoulin Island is one of Ontario's best kept secrets. It's about 5.5 hours straight. There are no blackflies or mosquitos and the lakes are brilliant.

http://www.manitoulin-island.com/


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Niagara Falls. Hotel rates are dirt cheap during the non-summer months. The surrounding area is fantastic for cycling, giving you the opportunity to see a lot of vineyards. The Bruce Trail in the area is perfect for hiking.

You can't go wrong in Niagara Falls. Plus, during the off season, all the local attractions are dirt cheap, 2-for-1, and more. Gives you something to do during the evenings.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ah yes, Niagara Falls, the ultimate tourist trap. At least it was when I left SW Ontario in 1977. I gather it's changed has it? Less congested is it? QEII traffic less is it? Parking improved is it? Hotel rates under $100 a night are they? Wax museum and the rest still there are they?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Sister-in-law and her husband are at a resort lodge in Algonquin park right now. It's a return visit for them so it must be nice. Great Bear Lodge or something like that. Should be easy enough to find on the web and should just fit in your driving timeline.

Good luck.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Consider a tour around Prince Edward County, just south of Belleville. Lots of picturesque country, several vinyards/wineries, and history!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'd give Niagara Falls a look this time of year. Great bike ride along the river about as far as you want.

With today's weather flowers are likely to jump and there are quite a few indoor attractions of the non-commercial type.
Do some webwork tho to see what's open.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

spring retreat?....

id suggest somewhere near a sugar bush... fresh maple syrup, some long walks and a bottle of baileys... thats some fine times right there..:love2:


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

We went to Niagara last year in Feb... it was fun until I got food poisoning at the Hilton on our last night... I've never been that sick my entire life. On the bright side if I haden't gotten that sick I would never have expereinced what it's like to have Graval injected via I.V nor would I have seen the Niagara Hospital!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah good idea - there is a sugar bush on the escarpment near Hamilton- easy enough to combine with a Niagara run.

21 degrees today :clap- you can maybe hope for some serious spring blooms - the Niagara Parks Commission plantings are terrific.


----------



## heavenlyevil (Mar 23, 2007)

MacDoc said:


> Yeah good idea - there is a sugar bush on the escarpment near Hamilton- easy enough to combine with a Niagara run.
> 
> 21 degrees today :clap- you can maybe hope for some serious spring blooms - the Niagara Parks Commission plantings are terrific.


We were taking a more scenic route back to Cambridge/Waterloo from downtown on the weekend and ended up near there. The signs are up everywhere for the maple syrup demonstrations. It's a pretty deserted area and there are actually lots of trails around there as well. I'm planning to head back there and trek on some of them myself in a couple weeks once school gets out.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

My Mini Vacation will be back up to Tobermorry and Manitoulin Island this summer...lots to see, places to walk and swim...this time of the year I am not sure what it would be like....it was nice last May when we drove through....


----------



## MacBookPro (Jun 22, 2006)

Bruce County rules for mountain biking AND hiking.

See http://www.mtbthebruce.com/

See http://www.pbtc.ca

MacBookPro


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

The Bruce Peninsula rocks. Rugged beauty, sparsely settled... wonderful shoreline vistas and spectacular land formations. Highly recommended.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Some of these areas like the Bruce - which I love as well- might be a tad chilly this coming long weekend - especially with big water on both sides.
Take a bit of luck or a bunch of warm clothes.

Even Irwin Inn on a smaller lake might be a bit "criiiissssp". Depends on the "ruggedness" factor desired/tolerated.


----------

